# Ok I need a push either way!



## Stormchase (Aug 25, 2015)

I purchased a (demo model) 70d about 4-5 weeks back to replace my rebel xs from 2008. I found out that it had 11 or so bad pixels of different colors. I returned it and am waiting for a refund as we speak. Last week I made up my mind to go full frame instead so I purchased a 6d. I was stoked to have made that choice after much research. I found out, for the new $1099 price, that it was an "international" model. Everything including software was in Chinese. Canceled order! Decided to buy local as well. So now I'm back to square 1! 

I guess my ADD kicked in because I began to think Maybe I shouldn't even be looking at bodies quite yet. My XS really is poor on many levels. AF, ISO, MP and so on. It works but I would like better ISO mostly and would like the MP because I would like to start doing prints as well. I have 2 EF mount lenses at this time. the kit 75-300 non IS (Seems very soft btw) and my macro 90mm prime. (love this lens). With full frame that's what I am stuck with for a few months until I can afford my first addition to EF glass. I have been shooting landscapes lately with my EF-S ultra wide 10-22 lens. (I love this lens). 

So my Question is,
Should I just start on getting glass before I make the jump to full fram with the equipment I currently have? maybe the 70-200 f/4 IS to start replacing lenses I do not like?

Looking for opinions, options, advice please. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 25, 2015)

Tricky situation...the EF-S lenses are basically of NO use on anything but a Canon crop-sensor body, which is a shame since the 10-22 EF-S is a solid lens. The old 75-300 was never that good a lens. I saw the Mark II version at the local pawnshop last week for $79 in mint used. I dunno....Tamron 90 is a solid lens, I have an older AF one, it's a keeper lens.

I personally think modern FF is a lot like old Medium Format...the negative is large, so you can crop a lot. You could buy some fairly low-spec used Canon primes and plop 'em on a 6D and have wide-angle with a 28mm, semi-wide with a 35, and the older, Canon-branded EF 28-70 or 28-85 EF film-era zooms would be adequate to good lens choices for not much dinero. Again--with a capture that's apprx. 2.7x larger than Canon APS-C, you don't absolutely NEED the most superlative lenses to make a decent 13-inch wide inkjet print from a 20-MP FF capture. Pluuuuus, you get the higher ISO capabilities the 6D offers, and decent video..

The 6D or a used 5D-II would make things very different for you. I dunno...I shot my 20D this weekend with a Nikon 50mm lens on it via adapter, and the 50mm on 1.6x was a regal PITA. I forgot what a PITA, for me, the 1.6x FOV factor is with primes,and with zooms that are NOT crop-frame-sepcific lenses (aka 10-22 EF-S, 18-55, 17-55 EF-S,etc).

ANd YES on the 70-200 f/4 IS-L USM...buddy of mine has it, replacing his older 67mm filter thread non-IS model....WOW--the new 70-200/4 L IS USM is freaking sweeeeeeeeeeet! So,so well-balanced on the 7D and 5D-III. Yummy. And, great optics too. And not such a constant reminder when being carried. It would be, I think, "the" first lens to buy, and maybe the 16-35 IS second. I mean, if I were spending your money.


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Derrel.
So your leaning towards a body it sounds. I know it would make a big difference! 
I would like to get good glass from now on out. It doesn't have to be L but close at least. 3rd party glass is coming up a lot lately I believe. Its an investment anyways. I realized mostly when I got the 90mm prime, even on that body, what a difference it makes. I still smile at the quality when I toss it into the mix with my other glass. So i cant go backwards much. Primes are always good tho regardless of the overall "quality". Yes, I think that 70-200 would be a good choice for my first (if i do lenses first otherwise Ill need to replace my wide angle). Its what I lack the most on focal length and I have always wanted one. I have always heard the celerity and build quality is second to none.  Im not real big on wildlife shooting but I do enjoy it. I just quit because I was never happy with the results of my kit lens that I have. I'm not going to go crazy on long focal glass for that due to the large cost. I am patient lol. Let them come to me. Not so much my thing right now anyways. I have even seen great landscapes with the 70-200. I think it would be suitable for the type I do like quail and rabbits. Plus its not near as heavy or big as the 2.8. F/4 would be fine and its a good price!

Still torn tho lol. If I get a body first, It may be awhile before I can shoot like I want to on it. If I get glass I may get fed up with the body and sell my motorcycle lol. I could upgrade all of it sooner then later but I have too many hobbies that take some of the funds. So its all going to be over a year maybe.

I would like to get clear prints around 24x30 ish and bigger. I would like a couple for the walls. The good thing is I already know the shots I want  10mp is going to have to wait to hang I think.

edit: Yeah just to add. I shot the 70D for about a week and it was a whole new beast for me. FF is yet another step up. One reason I was stoked. More to learn too which is a big plus.


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 25, 2015)

Have you considered the 7d markii?  I didn't see a budget but it's aps-c so your lenses would work, has great high ISO performance and might be what you are looking for.


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 25, 2015)

I did look at it and played with it for a little before I got the 70D. It was a little more then I wanted to spend but I could have made it work. The FPS just made me tingle! Its a great body. It has great ISO as well but not quite as good as the full frame from what I could tell, at least In Tech'y reviews. I would like to do more night skies and lower light stuff. Next best I thing tho. The 5DIII seemed to really be the best in low light. Its too much to spend tho. Maybe next time around the 5DmkIV will be the one.


----------



## Rob5589 (Aug 25, 2015)

Just FYI, Canon sells refurb'd 6D's for 1099. Same warranty and all included gear. Just bought one myself and awaiting its arrival.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 26, 2015)

I've been "behind the curve" on lenses, and bodies, and bodies, and lenses, off and on in the past. There are times when a person can be in great need of lenses, or in great need of a new body. Most people talk about "glass". Glass, glass, glass. But there ARE times when it's smarter to move up to a better,more modern, more capable camera body. No longer is every new model generation an automatic or even a suggested upgrade in terms of bodies, but there are people for whom a new, high-performance, "modern" body is a good idea. A new body can leverage each and every lens that it can mount and shoot with. The Rebel XS to 70D is a big upgrade; so is the Rebel XS to full-frame 6D.

A 70-200 is a great landscape lens. I noticed M.R. at LuLa recently wrote an article in which he noted that his most commonly-used, most frequently-used landscape lenses are long telephotos, and have been for literally years on end. I prefer the narrow-angle landscapes over boring, faraway-looking UWA shots, most of the time.


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 26, 2015)

Rob5589 said:


> Just FYI, Canon sells refurb'd 6D's for 1099. Same warranty and all included gear. Just bought one myself and awaiting its arrival.


I did see those. I'm a little apprehensive on getting a referbished model. After waiting almost 2 months to get my purchase I'm ready to gave it in hand. It is a good savings front the 1399 I'm looking at local


----------



## Rob5589 (Aug 26, 2015)

From everything I read, buying a refurb from the manufacturer is nothing to be concerned about. They carry the same warranty as a new one, one year, and have been completely gone through. But, you gotta do what you are comfortable with.


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 26, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I've been "behind the curve" on lenses, and bodies, and bodies, and lenses, off and on in the past. There are times when a person can be in great need of lenses, or in great need of a new body. Most people talk about "glass". Glass, glass, glass. But there ARE times when it's smarter to move up to a better,more modern, more capable camera body. No longer is every new model generation an automatic or even a suggested upgrade in terms of bodies, but there are people for whom a new, high-performance, "modern" body is a good idea. A new body can leverage each and every lens that it can mount and shoot with. The Rebel XS to 70D is a big upgrade; so is the Rebel XS to full-frame 6D.
> 
> A 70-200 is a great landscape lens. I noticed M.R. at LuLa recently wrote an article in which he noted that his most commonly-used, most frequently-used landscape lenses are long telephotos, and have been for literally years on end. I prefer the narrow-angle landscapes over boring, faraway-looking UWA shots, most of the time.


Yeah its seems the more I learn about that style, the more I like it. It really broadens the devircity of shooting. Which is great for a style that one lens style pretty much dominates. I might have to search that article.

I also am going to reconsider a referbished model. I'm going to look into it more. 200 bucks is 200 bucks. 
Edit: Price went up today to $1199 lol.

So I sounds like it's 2 for a body 0 for lenses.


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 27, 2015)

wyogirl said:


> Have you considered the 7d markii?  I didn't see a budget but it's aps-c so your lenses would work, has great high ISO performance and might be what you are looking for.


Oh great haha,
Now you got my mind going! One reason I would go with lenses first is to build up a few EF lenses before switching to a FF camera. If I got a crop I could buy me many years to change over to EF glass. It was my plan when I got the 70D. Almost just wish the condition was fine and I was able to keep it. I think I sprouted another grey hair lol.


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 27, 2015)

Well I've decided that I need the 7d mkii so I might as well push you over the edge too. Lol


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 27, 2015)

Were you considering full frame as well?


----------



## Rob5589 (Aug 27, 2015)

Stormchase said:


> wyogirl said:
> 
> 
> > Have you considered the 7d markii?  I didn't see a budget but it's aps-c so your lenses would work, has great high ISO performance and might be what you are looking for.
> ...



Camera gear is like AM/PM; too much good stuff


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 28, 2015)

yes, I would really (if money wasn't a factor) like to get the 5DR.  But at nearly $4k its out of the question.  And since the 5D Mark iii is about $1k more than the 7d Mark ii I'm going to stay in the APS-C game.  I also like the additional reach of the crop body since I try to get wildlife shots when I'm in the desert.


----------



## waday (Aug 28, 2015)

Here's a push for you:


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 29, 2015)

Lol waday, that's pretty funny.

Well I made my choice. After much thinking and help from all of you. Thanks btw. I decided to go for a body. I narrowed it down to the 7dii and the 6d. Being that I do not have much for EF glass yet I opted for the 7dii. Seems like great iso for a crop. IQ is again great for a crop. It has the same layout for buttons as the 5d. Something to get used to as I move up. Happy happy. Bought it local for the same price as b&h. Heading out now to go break it in.


----------



## Rob5589 (Aug 29, 2015)

Congrats! Enjoy that 7DII.


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 30, 2015)

Rob5589 said:


> Congrats! Enjoy that 7DII.


Yup already am


----------

